# broadheads.



## turkeyhunter835 (May 15, 2016)

Whats everyones brand of choice this year. I have used rage for many years, also used slick tricks a little. I have always had great recover rates with rages, but this past season i bought 2 new packs and had bad luck with them with 2 shots i know being fatal shots. Just looking for a change!


----------



## Blooper (May 15, 2016)

Always been a fan a of grim reapers mechanicals. I have three perfectly good ones a a few spare springs and blades but I REALLY want to get a set of their new Carni-Fours to try out.

The shorter entrance side deploying leg idea sounds like a winner to me. The game I have shot with the others, 1 of the 3 had a dismal entrance wound. It still blew threw them like a hot knife through butter and they bled out in 25-30 yards but, still, it's a marked improvement.


----------



## BlackEagle (May 15, 2016)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> i bought 2 new packs and had bad luck with them with 2 shots i know being fatal shots. Just looking for a change!



There's no such thing as knowing any shot is fatal, I don't care what head you shoot. 

My personal choices are the rage hypodermic, Black Hornet and NAP killzones. 

Coyote sucked up a Hypo last year




Black Hornet made quick work of my antelope 




Quartering to entrance wound from the Killzone




And another from the Killzone. The blood loss on this one was ridiculous!


----------



## tmullins (May 15, 2016)

Sticking with the Ramcats this year.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 16, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> There's no such thing as knowing any shot is fatal, I don't care what head you shoot.
> 
> My personal choices are the rage hypodermic, Black Hornet and NAP killzones.
> 
> ...


Well let me re word this. When u watch the arrow go in right behind the shoulder quartering away from me, u know it hit the lungs. So yea imo to me thats a fatal shot. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## deast1988 (May 16, 2016)

I've tried loads, all ways come back to the killzone. Ulmer Edge was my favorite but they are discontinued. That was a mean broadhead.


----------



## cape buffalo (May 16, 2016)

killzones  for mechanicals.   steelforce for cut on contact


----------



## GregoryB. (May 16, 2016)

Regular old 3 blade Muzzy's and Magnus Stingers.


----------



## Gerrik (May 16, 2016)

Slick Triks haven't let me down yet. As long as I do my part, they put em down fast.


----------



## countryboy27012 (May 16, 2016)

Gonna be a toss up again this year. But my choices are:

Grim Reaper
G5 T3
Bi-Polar
RamCat


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 16, 2016)

DRTs


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 16, 2016)

Jim Thompson said:


> DRTs



Been waiting for you to respond with that answer. I watched a few videos on them. How were they to get to fly good out of your spyder??


----------



## oops1 (May 16, 2016)

Muzzy's


----------



## pelia1 (May 16, 2016)

I have shot the muzzy 3 and 4 blade heads with success, tried the hypodermic with success, but last year decided to try the bi-polars.  I was amazed at the cutting action I got on an angled shot, but most decent heads will mess up a deer nowadays.  What really sold me on the bi-polars is the owner and his service.  He has been top notch and even got me what I needed when I accidentally jacked up my practice blade/head before season started.  I like to try to support local business, and in cases like this it is even easier b/c the business in question operates at a very high level.  I can understand if the price might scare some folks away, that's normal.  As for me, I plan to keep shooting this head and to keep recommending it based my my experiences so far.


----------



## goshenmountainman (May 17, 2016)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Well let me re word this. When u watch the arrow go in right behind the shoulder quartering away from me, u know it hit the lungs. So yea imo to me thats a fatal shot. Thanks for the comment!


I had the same thing happen to me in Illinois, I saw the arrow go right behind the shoulder on a buck, spent two weeks looking for him. He bedded five times with plenty of blood and then no blood at all from last blood. I would have bet thousands of dollars that he was dead. The next fall my dad shot him 150 yds. from where I shot him and he still had the scars from where the shot went right behind shoulder and out the front of the same shoulder. The arrow and broad head had passed between the shoulder blade and the rib cage, hope your buck lived to give you another chance. The buck scored 189 and some change, so to say I was sick is an understatement..


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 17, 2016)

goshenmountainman said:


> I had the same thing happen to me in Illinois, I saw the arrow go right behind the shoulder on a buck, spent two weeks looking for him. He bedded five times with plenty of blood and then no blood at all from last blood. I would have bet thousands of dollars that he was dead. The next fall my dad shot him 150 yds. from where I shot him and he still had the scars from where the shot went right behind shoulder and out the front of the same shoulder. The arrow and broad head had passed between the shoulder blade and the rib cage, hope your buck lived to give you another chance. The buck scored 189 and some change, so to say I was sick is an understatement..



Pretty much the same thing that happen to me. I have made bad shots with rage and those i know for a fact was my fault. But the ones From last season still make me scratch my head.


----------



## Kris87 (May 17, 2016)

Is this about where you guys hit one and it lived?  Just looking for some more details.


----------



## goshenmountainman (May 17, 2016)

I hit mine an inch or so back but it was quartering away a little to much, the arrow went completely through, came out front. It was covered with blood and he bled good. I thought he was dead till my dad shot one and he said he thought it was a good one. Imagine my surprise when we tracked him up and I saw the unmistakable rack, the first thing I did was roll him i=over to see if he had scars and he did, right where I hit and one out the front and this was one year to the date after I shot him..


----------



## kevincox (May 17, 2016)

goshenmountainman said:


> I hit mine an inch or so back but it was quartering away a little to much, the arrow went completely through, came out front. It was covered with blood and he bled good. I thought he was dead till my dad shot one and he said he thought it was a good one. Imagine my surprise when we tracked him up and I saw the unmistakable rack, the first thing I did was roll him i=over to see if he had scars and he did, right where I hit and one out the front and this was one year to the date after I shot him..



I lost a good buck last year with the shot you are describing to a T. Back is Better is my motto going forward


----------



## Hunter454 (May 18, 2016)

I've had awesome luck with grim reapers, I shot a 115ish lb doe in January, went in high (because of how high I was) and hit the offside shoulder and backed out, it was quite possibly the best blood trail I've ever seen, I saw blood spray on impact and I walked the 40yd trail without ever guessing which way she went, I  also shot an 8pt with a rage Xtreme hard quartering away, went in behind the ribs and came out the brisket, he bled extremely well too, he only made it about 35yds before crashing headlong into a tree. My wife killed one a with a steel force phat head 75gr and I was highly impressed with the penetration and blood trail it left too


----------



## Kris87 (May 18, 2016)

kevincox said:


> I lost a good buck last year with the shot you are describing to a T. Back is Better is my motto going forward



I'd say you and the other fella both only got one lung, which a deer can survive.  Especially if the angle is very severe.  Your motto is a good one.  I'm not afraid to shoot one through the guts on entrance if they're turned hard enough.  I've shot three does over the last couple years that I can remember were quartered away.  They were all bent, like they do when they're feeding, with the nearside front leg extended, and the offside front leg tucked in.  If you get an angle like that, shoot for the back of the rib cage, or even the paunch.  Every one of them I shot I got some guts, but it came out the offside front shoulder muscle.  If you hit one like that, its lights out in about 50 yds.


----------



## Trapnfish (May 18, 2016)

Jim Thompson said:


> DRTs



x2, I love my dirtnaps. They fly great.


----------



## rstallings1979 (May 18, 2016)

Reapers for me...I started with slick tricks but the reapers seem to fly better. Its all in my head more than likely but so far so good.


----------



## Bob Wallace (May 21, 2016)

Magnus Buzzcuts are great heads and fly true with my setup.


----------



## Bowdawg (May 22, 2016)

After some poor performance issues with both mechanical's and fixed blade over the years I became a student of the Ashby reports.  I designed an arrow that may have some of you scratching your head but the arrow flight and quietness of my bow now are just incredible.  I haven't had the chance to see the results on a whitetail but I dont think Im going to have a problem with penetration now....... 28 " Easton Axis with a 75 grain insert followed by a 300 grain Eclipse single bevel Werewolf at a whopping 677 total grain arrow.  These broadheads fly as good or better than fieldpoints.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Bowdawg said:


> After some poor performance issues with both mechanical's and fixed blade over the years I became a student of the Ashby reports.  I designed an arrow that may have some of you scratching your head but the arrow flight and quietness of my bow now are just incredible.  I haven't had the chance to see the results on a whitetail but I dont think Im going to have a problem with penetration now....... 28 " Easton Axis with a 75 grain insert followed by a 300 grain Eclipse single bevel Werewolf at a whopping 677 total grain arrow.  These broadheads fly as good or better than fieldpoints.



Youll be digging them out of the dirt after they pass through the deer.  I shoot a 600ish gr. arrow at 150fps with a single bevel 2 blade and get passthroughs.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 1, 2016)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Been waiting for you to respond with that answer. I watched a few videos on them. How were they to get to fly good out of your spyder??



Sorry I forgot I had replied in here.  They flew great from day one from the Spyder.  Absolutely love how they fly and how they penetrate.  Very strong and devastating head


----------



## SWWTV (Jun 21, 2016)

I really like the RamCats, I shot some Hogs recently and was very pleased with the results. I have shot a lot of different BroadHeads the RamCats are my choice.


----------



## kiltman (Jun 22, 2016)

Ramcats or Bi-Polar for me.


----------



## Soybean (Jun 22, 2016)

QAD exodus, my current go to broadhead.

They are nasty and very durable.  The blade over shaft design keeps the short and compact.  They fly like a field point.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 22, 2016)

*My son shoots rage*

and swears by them.

I shoot Muzzy and I am not changing....to anything else...

s&r


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Jun 22, 2016)

*broadheads*

How bout a couple of pics of this experimental arrow?


----------



## FAASupport (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's a video of a moose that was harvested with a Toxic.

I deleted your link.  Per the rules, you must embed the video.  If you go back to youtube, click share, there's an option for embed.  Click that and copy that link back to here, and it'll be ok.  Thanks for understanding....Kris


----------



## The Fever (Jun 27, 2016)

I'll be going back to Muzzy three blade 100 grain.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jun 28, 2016)

The Fever said:


> I'll be going back to Muzzy three blade 100 grain.



That's what you say today, anyway


----------



## The Fever (Jun 28, 2016)

countryboy27012 said:


> That's what you say today, anyway



Guilty


----------



## buckhunter160 (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone use swhacker broadheads? Just picked up a pack and can't wait to see how they fly and perform


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 28, 2016)

buckhunter160 said:


> Anyone use swhacker broadheads? Just picked up a pack and can't wait to see how they fly and perform



I did. I shot a 164" in Iowa a few years ago. I didn't get the penetration I wanted. I had to let him sit overnight. We found him but I was a little worried. I caught a little of the scapula. That caused a problem. Now, did I find him because of the 2" cut or did I almost lose him because of the lack of penetration? I know had it gone in just a couple of more inches I would have poked a hole in the far lung. 

I will not say I'll never shoot expandables again but if I do it will not be bigger than 1.5". 

The head itself performed well but I like two hole in a deer. A COC head may not have helped but in my mind it would have and confidence is a big thing in archery.

Good luck!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 29, 2016)

Rage or Montec G5 for me. 

100 grains. 

I cannot decide which is the better option, I need more information on how dependable and what the up/downsides of mechanicals are. 

I was fortunate and harvested deer with both of these heads last year. 

The Rage made a gaping 30 yard pass-through wound but the 220 lb deer (estimated / Illinois) went about 90 yards in total.

The Montec had a good pass-through at 20 yards on a 180 lb deer (weighed / SC) and it only went about 15 yards. 

I am one of the poorest hunters I know, so all thoughts and advice are welcome. 

Good luck to all hunters in 2016.


----------



## BigCats (Jun 30, 2016)

I will be shooting bipolar again this year haven't had any problems yet but they don't like the handle of a 5 gallon bucket lol I pulled a shot practicing and a bucket was beside target well head was destroyed. But I didn't get a pass thru.


----------



## scottyboy203 (Jul 3, 2016)

Has anyone tried any of the new muzzy trocar switch that you can change the cut diameter


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 3, 2016)

Rage X-treme for me. Tried them last year, and had a doe and bear both die within sight. 2 for 2 so far...


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm a Grim Reaper fan, but I don't go for any of that fancy stuff. Just the regular old 1 3/8" Razortips. When people have trouble with Reapers it's always one of the new fancy ones. Forget those. Just go with the Razortips, they are amazing.


----------



## yelladog (Jul 5, 2016)

how is the durability on the kill zones? or is it a one and done head?


----------



## Hamer174 (Jul 6, 2016)

Grey Man said:


> I'm a Grim Reaper fan, but I don't go for any of that fancy stuff. Just the regular old 1 3/8" Razortips. When people have trouble with Reapers it's always one of the new fancy ones. Forget those. Just go with the Razortips, they are amazing.



Do you get good penetration from the Reapers??  I'm leaning towards those this year myself.  1 3/8" is a heck of hole specially if it goes all the way through.


----------



## Bo D (Jul 10, 2016)

After a few lost deer with mechanicals l went thru a major overhaul in that department l found Magnus 4 blade to be the most accurate and the best bone crushing blades than all the rest it is all lve shot in 10yrs. 
This was a 58yd shot


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 11, 2016)

Jim Boyd said:


> Rage or Montec G5 for me.
> 
> 100 grains.
> 
> ...



JB, I have killed a bunch of deer with both those heads (and a bunch of other heads too lol) but these days I have simplified things and if my only choice was between those 2 heads, I would take the Montec.

There is zero reason in my mind to shoot a mechanical other than preference.  They will not kill a deer any deader (is that a word ) and there is always the possibility, no matter how slim, that they will fail to perform as advertised.

All that being said, heck I may kill another one with a mechanical this year


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 12, 2016)

I really like The Ramcats I have personally shot hogs with complete passtru and also witness several of my friends taking Hogs and Turkeys the last few months. The Blood trails are off the chain and most have fell within sight. Not to mention the Ramcats fly perfect


----------



## chefrific (Jul 12, 2016)

Another vote for Ramcats.  They fly great for me!


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 12, 2016)

Another positive for the Ramcats the Ferrule does not bend which is super important, If it bends it would be very rare I have not seen any bend yet.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Jul 12, 2016)

I shoot the 2" reapers every shot has been a pass thru devastating hole!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 12, 2016)

kiltman said:


> Ramcats or Bi-Polar for me.


 I was thinking the same thing. Bi-polars wore em out last year but I always wanted to try Ramcats. I've killed deer with every broadhead I've hunted with. Seems to me, some are just a little tougher than others but they all shot straight.  I looked through by bow box and came up with 10 good Muzzy 100 gr BH's that have been in there for years.  I think I may just shoot them. Heck, their paid for and need shooting ?


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 12, 2016)

1 1/2" Anarchy for me on the end of a GT Velocity 300 Spine with a 50 grain brass insert. It's being steered by 3 3" white feathers. Total weight is 420 grains. FOC is 17.68 Not sure of the speed but it's probably around 265 fps. I'm not worried about getting a pass through.


----------



## Bowdawg (Jul 12, 2016)

I switched to the eclipse werwolf 300 grain.  I will let you guys guess which one that is.......


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 14, 2016)

A few things that are extremely important when is comes to selecting the right Broadhead one is having a large entrance hole as well as a large exit hole. Broadhead's that leave a small entrance hole and possible not pass thru makes for a long track and in a lot of cases no recovery. Scott Lopez is a great person who does a lot of tracking archery deer knows first hand what can happen. I have tested alot of different Broadheads I personally like the Broadheads the penetrate good, fly with my field tips or at least easy to tune. I am not a fan of Broadhead's that do not deploy until its inside of the animal or don't open at all until its hit the dirt. Long ferrules on some brands bend easier and in some cases bend even on rubber Broadhead targets. All Broadheads have Pro s and Cons.


----------

